# Forum Home Renovation Painting  Enamel paint. Water based Vs Oil based

## villageidiot

What are your experiences with the newish water based enamel paints (eg Dulux Aquanamel)? How do they compare with the traditional oil based? 
Are they as good as the standard enamel paints in terms of durabilty for doors, skirtings and architraves etc? Do they really yellow less than the traditional enamel paint as claimed by Dulux? 
They are definitely easier to clean up, but are they really as good and hard wearing? 
All you professional painters out there, how do you compare the two? Which do you use?

----------


## seriph1

Good question  -  one which I have been thinking about for a while since finding out that in many US states, Oil based paints are a thing of the past.

----------


## Bleedin Thumb

water based is the easiest to apply dries faster so you can do multi coats and cleanup is easy (obviously) but its very hard to get a beautiful shiny high gloss finish that you expect from oil based.
You can achieve that type of finish with some addition of Floods Floetrol and some careful brush work.
My opinion FWIW is bugger the oil based and use the waterbased and be happy with the satin finish.

----------


## China

I can't speak for Dulux, I used Solver water based enamel on all the wood work in my last house 10 years ago, it is as good as it was when I painted it,

----------


## leeton

I recently bought Aquanamel and was very disappointed, the sample in the shop shows it as good as oil based enamel or better, and the result I got was crap...not cheap either...I'm going back to oil for my windows and doors.

----------


## Vernonv

Leeton,
What did you not like about it? 
I used some recently and am happy with it so far (semi-gloss white). Should I be keeping my eye out for future problems/issues?

----------


## leeton

It just doesn't come up glossy like enamel...I used full gloss, and it looks flat..certainly no where near enamel...some might say, depends how you apply it etc...true, but I have used a British acrylic gloss before and I reckon that leaves Aquanamel for dead....and a lot cheaper...I have never liked Dulux in a lot of paints.

----------


## Vernonv

Thanks Leeton. 
Like I said, I'm happy with the semi-gloss I used ... but then again I was expecting/wanting something flatter than gloss. I will keep what you have said in mind if I ever need full gloss.

----------


## keepontruckin

I Prefer to use oil based enamels as you get a nice even finish without the brush marks. The gloss levels are much better aswell. I have used aqua enamel on timberwork before. It is a good hard wearing product but is more of a diy product.

----------


## paul85

yes the gloss level is not as high as oil but seriosuly who wants that finish now-a-days? its outdated. Aquanamel if applied properly (sprayed on large area's eg: doors) Gives an amazing finish, I believe it is harder and doesnt yellow like Every oil based enamel will.  
I have used the high gloss in aquanamel and it the gloss level is pretty good, I used the semi gloss on my doors thou. 
Plus the good thing about aquanamel - being Acylic you can use it on your window frames, Doors etc (outside) and will be there years later!
unlike enamel outside where it Chalks, cracks, and discolours.!!

----------


## ringtail

My 2 cents - I think its rubbish. It wont flow, wont sit down, tacks off it 5 seconds, shows every brush mark, is not as tough, absorbs dirt and stains and costs more. Then add floetrol and it costs even more. Sure, adding penetrol to oil based adds to the costs aswell along with turps or thinners for clean up, but for with a brush I reckon its bad news. I haven't sprayed it yet though. Its so thick and glugy I doubt whether it would spray in my HVLP gun without considerable thinning.

----------


## paul85

Hi ringtail, 
The first problem ppl have with Waterbased enamels - is they try to use it as if it is oil-based - they keep working it like an oil enamel, hence the problems you will get as it obviosuly tacks of quick. 
You need to take a different approach, and with a little practice you will achieve better results. 
The tips on using these sort of products - 1) use a hot weather thinner - dulux hot weather thiner) 2) If you cannot spray - use a velvet roller (the ones i see for sale are orange) The foam ones dont do it justice. and 3) A good brush and dont work the product too much! 
For the old skool guys - Oil based will never leave your hard heads haha. But as time goes on - water based will be the only thing available. Oil based will be a thing of the past.

----------


## keepontruckin

As a professional painter I would definately say that oil enamels are better by far. Once applied properly the paint should lay flat leaving minimal or no brush marks at all. The coverage with oil enamels is far better then the waterbased products. Waterbased enamels leave brush marks and inconsistent sheen levels.

----------


## ringtail

Just to add a bit more. I was at my local paint joint yesterday and asked two pro painters for their thoughts. They said the water based is becoming more popular but they would never consider using it in their own homes.  
Paul85, the biggest drama I have with it is the tack off time. If you are cutting in I find it just dries too fast and you cant blend it in without dragging it.

----------


## Strungout

Is the water based enamel flexible like other water based paints -Weathershield ?

----------


## jiggy

I have used it with a mohair roller and loved the finish the only thing i am not happy with is the covering capability, it took about 5 coats before it seemed 'solid'.

----------

